# Indy June 21 & 22



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

It’s official. I just booked my itinerary and I’ll be in Indianapolis June 21 through 23rd (headed out late afternoon on the 23rd). I’ll be staying at the Marriott on Woodland Dr. 

Sure would like to get together for a cigar and adult beverage if anyone one can break away on a school night (Wed or Thurs evening)! Also still looking for suggestions of cigar friendly locations in the area…


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Oog Oog said:


> It's official. I just booked my itinerary and I'll be in Indianapolis June 21 through 23rd (headed out late afternoon on the 23rd). I'll be staying at the Marriott on Woodland Dr.
> 
> Sure would like to get together for a cigar and adult beverage if anyone one can break away on a school night (Wed or Thurs evening)! Also still looking for suggestions of cigar friendly locations in the area&#8230;


Just got word the same trip is repeating it'self July 5,6 & 7...


----------

